# Multi level C&C cage



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I am looking for a new cage for my hedgehog Meeko. We are moving and our hedgies and my ferrets are going to be living in our room with us. 
Meeko needs a new cage as his isn’t the right kind.
I was thinking about making a multi level c&c cage. I’ve made a regular one for my passed guinea pigs but that one wasn’t multi level.
how should I go about this? 

also, I do know ferrets are predatory animals, though they do not care about my hedgie like at all cause I of course don’t take them out at the same time haha.
thanks for any advice!!


----------



## MoreTracks (Jul 20, 2021)

Hey! I recently built a c&c cage for my boy, Blixa, and was considering doing multilevel, as well. (Attached a picture so you can see!) The great thing about c&c cages is, they're totally customizable, so if something doesn't work, you can always go in and change it later.

For mine, I got the corrugated plastic (coroplast or whatever the brand name is!) at Home Depot for $20, and decided to go with plastic storage cubes instead of wire sides because Blixa's an intrepid little climber. There are really good videos on youtube for how to cut and fold the corrugated plastic, and the sides I used came from Amazon for $30-ish? It was a modular shoe storage thing.

Some things to keep in mind:


Hedgehogs have poor eyesight and like zero depth perception, so if you do make a multilevel cage, you need to make sure the ramp has sides so Meeko doesn't take a tumble. There are a few youtube videos on how to go about it, or you can buy a ramp with sides. 
The second level needs to have four walls and the corrugated plastic on the floor. Safety first!
I'm a worrier, so I put some duct tape anywhere that tiny feet might get caught. It's probably not necessary, but an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure, etc etc.
Cleanup is super easy - I change out his fleece every few days and wipe the plastic down with vinegar and water. It'll eventually need replacing, of course.

For myself, I decided since Blixa's still a baby and getting used to the environment as a whole, he probably didn't need a split level home yet XD. I gave him more ground space and places to play and hide, and there's plenty of leftover plastic and cube storage pieces to add on later! The only addition I've made since taking the picture is adding poop shield. He has a saucer wheel (he hates the other kind for some reason) and it tends to fling poo right up at my window.

Hope that helps; can't wait to see what you and Meeko do!

Oh, also - to kind of save myself some headache for later on, I add a layer of puppy training pads between the fleece and the plastic. He tends not to burrow under those, and they catch urine really well. It's not a perfect solution, but it's better than having to replace the plastic more frequently.


----------

